# A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN! &nbsp;



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

That's right! Two weeks after this photo was taken (and while AC and family were out of town at a funeral) some schmucks decided to relieve them of their beloved 13'r. I couldn't believe it. So if you hear of a 13 foot Gheenoe being sold on the cheap in the Orlando area and it looks like the photo below - give AC a call. Un-fishin'-believable!


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

Never, ever, steal a man's boat or dog!! [smiley=bigun2.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

if it has ever been registered be sure the state knows it! if the idiots go to re-register the boat it will come up as stolen!



A-HOLES!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *


SOMEONE STOLE MY 9.9 4-stroke in about month ago in Orlando.    

I understand how u feel the same way I do    

this is the best motor I ever had  

FU-king Theives!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

 That's just horrible...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

A men's boht is like a men's wife others should keep there hands off.

(unless they can also take over the payments)


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

theft suks!


----------



## lilE (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

i can't make it out does it say gheenoe on the side or waterbug there is a man in port orange selling a 13' footer pretty cheap i just wen't and looked at it this morning it is that same faded gray color wiht eh fl #'s taken off ?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

It says Gheenoe and the rub rails are the old school style.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *



> i can't make it out does it say gheenoe on the side or waterbug there is a man in port orange selling a 13' footer pretty cheap i just wen't and looked at it this morning it is that same faded gray color wiht eh fl #'s taken off ?


Is he selling a waterbug or Gheenoe?


----------



## lilE (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

it is a water bug the title says w&b plastics i think the title is at home i bought it from him if needed i can take pics? looks like like a gheenoe to me has seat up front/back and live well on side?


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

Driving home the other day I noticed a white Dodge truck with a highsider in the back with 5 college age guys hanging out around it.

and guess what..................................................

It was the stollen Gheenoe.

Actually they had just hauled it up out of the creek a few hundred yards upstream of my house. It had been submerged along the shoreline and with the low waterline from no rain it had become exposed.

So I loaded them up with some Ranger and Bagley goodies and they dragged the boat home for me.

Its good to have it back!

AC


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

L U C K Y 





L.R.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

congrats...glad to hear that you got it back...sucks to have something stolen from you...


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Can you believe the luck? It's got a tannin stained side now, like a dyed easter egg, but it's the boat just like it was before. Too lucky to be believed. Sometimes you get a break.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

*I propose a national holiday! *[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=cool2.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=dancing3.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=spinning-on-head.gif] [smiley=toast.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=cheesy.gif] [smiley=alcholic.gif] [smiley=puke.gif]


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *

Ive got an Idea, lets all take Monday off :


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. STOLEN!  *



> Can you believe the luck?  It's got a tannin stained side now, like a dyed easter egg, but it's the boat just like it was before.  Too lucky to be believed.  Sometimes you get a break.


Sometimes it's luck and sometimes it's FAITH


----------

